# Beautiful photo's of our Wild Birds in Australia Bundaberg photo's here



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! I thought id share some photo's that i have taken in the last 3 weeks.. I haven't been able to post them cause my computer has been away at the computer IT being fixed... I took these photo's with my new Camera. Anyways please enjoy these photo's..

Kookburra at our local beach.





Mum feeding the Willie Wag Tail.




Our local Magpie having a feed of mince.


The drongers are back..


Cockatoo's at the local beach. This one didn't like me taking his photo












Beautiful Butterfly





Got these strange Sun Sets late this afternoon.. I was standing in the front yard when i took these.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Great pictures Lyn!
I really like the Sulfur crested cockatoo pictures!
You captured them in nice lighting in picture, 2-3-4 and 5. Very nice golden light. 
What camera did you use and lens?


----------



## pal0m1n0 (May 29, 2006)

Very nice pictures, Lyn.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, it's hard to pick a favourite, those pictures are amazing! 
It's impressive how friendly that Willie Wagtail is, he really feels comfortable on your mother's hand!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you ill reply tomorrow it's late but glad you liked the photos.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pictures Lyn. The first cockatoo certainly is upset with you. I can't get over how tame the Willy Wagtail is. He is so cute.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

These photos are brilliant!you certainly have talent in photography!great work!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Beautiful*

What a blessing to have such beautiful birds and a great camera to catch the antics, I am in love with the willie wagtail. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow...those are some beautiful pictures Lyn...thanks for sharing...


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful photos of our magnificent birds!!! :thumbsup: You definitely have talent .... Do you ever enter photography competitions? I love the birds ... But sunset # 1 & 2 are spectacular pictures! Worthy of a ribbon at any show, in my opinion!


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Lyn,
These are really beautiful photos you have taken...I can't even choose a favourite! You have some amazing looking birds at your beach and right in your own backyard.Great photography!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Great pictures Lyn. The first cockatoo certainly is upset with you. I can't get over how tame the Willy Wagtail is. He is so cute.


Glad that you liked the photos Kate...I think that the Willie Wag Tail adopted us.. Maybe he was sent to us from Dad...



despoinaki said:


> These photos are brilliant!you certainly have talent in photography!great work!


Thank you glad you liked the photos....



Jo Ann said:


> What a blessing to have such beautiful birds and a great camera to catch the antics, I am in love with the willie wagtail. Blessings, Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn... I am very pleased with my new camera it takes fantastic photos



jonah said:


> Wow...those are some beautiful pictures Lyn...thanks for sharing...[/quot
> 
> Glad you liked the photos Randy..
> 
> ...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Vargur said:


> Great pictures Lyn!
> I really like the Sulfur crested cockatoo pictures!
> You captured them in nice lighting in picture, 2-3-4 and 5. Very nice golden light.
> What camera did you use and lens?


Thank you...glad you liked the Cockooto photos



pal0m1n0 said:


> Very nice pictures, Lyn.


Thank you glad you liked the photos..




aluz said:


> Wow, it's hard to pick a favourite, those pictures are amazing!
> It's impressive how friendly that Willie Wagtail is, he really feels comfortable on your mother's hand!


Thank you glad that you liked the photos the willie wag tail is so friendly...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Trimath said:


> Lyn,
> These are really beautiful photos you have taken...I can't even choose a favourite! You have some amazing looking birds at your beach and right in your own backyard.Great photography!


Thank you..glad you liked the bird photos..


----------



## AisysAviary (Jan 26, 2014)

Gorgeous pics, whenever we go to the beach in December I always hear kookaburras but I've never seen one


----------



## Squirt&Sprite (Jan 25, 2013)

These pictures are beautiful Lyn. We don't have such beautiful birds that are in the wild around here. We just have the snarly looking birds of pray. Although I must give them credit they are beautiful in their own way but nothing like yours!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you glad you all liked my bird and aminal photos..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Fantastic photos, Lyn! :2thumbs:

I would Love to see some of the birds you see on a regular basis. That little kookaburra is quite cute!

Your pictures of the butterfly are phenomenal. I'm quite impressed with your photographic abilities.*


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Very nice pictures! I love the kookaburra  You have great skills and I loved the pictures you shared.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Fantastic photos, Lyn! :2thumbs:
> 
> I would Love to see some of the birds you see on a regular basis. That little kookaburra is quite cute!
> 
> Your pictures of the butterfly are phenomenal. I'm quite impressed with your photographic abilities.*


Thank you Deb... I am still learning to use my new Camera... I am glad you liked the butterfly and the phenomenal photo's they are quite tricky to get you have to do it really fast to get everything to fit in. I have been practicing the Phenomenal photo's.. 



Crazy_Bird_Lady said:


> *Very nice pictures! I love the kookaburra  You have great skills and I loved the pictures you shared.*


Thank you Miranda.. Glad you liked the photo's that i took...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Stunning photos, Lyn! You have great talent. Beautiful birds - you and your mom are blessed to be so close to them, especially the willie wagtail!*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I love the black and white one on the bottom


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SPBudgie said:


> *Stunning photos, Lyn! You have great talent. Beautiful birds - you and your mom are blessed to be so close to them, especially the willie wagtail!*


*Thank you Ollie. I am getting use to my new camera....*



kcladyz said:


> I love the black and white one on the
> 
> bottom


Thank you the black bird is call
Ed a. Magpie and the last one on my mums hand is called a Drongro.. I'll try to get a video of this to show you...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you for sharing such nice photos, Lyn! I especially like the photos of your mum holding the Willy Wagtail and the beautiful Cockatoos!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Thank you for sharing such nice photos, Lyn! I especially like the photos of your mum holding the Willy Wagtail and the beautiful Cockatoos!


Thankyou Nick. I'll be posting some more photos I took this morning. Glad you liked the photos..


----------

